# sound is so low



## mfaridi (Aug 29, 2009)

I use 
	
	



```
FreeBSD mfaridi.com 7.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Mon Aug 17 11:42:55 IRDT 2009     Mostafa@mfaridi.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GMFARIDISRV8  amd64
```
and I use Gnome 
I use Headphone to listen music, but I do not know why sound is so low and change volume of sound to high , but still it is so low 
what I must do ?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2009)

mixer(8)


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 29, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> mixer(8)



When I type mixer I see this 


```
Mostafa ~ [161] mixer                                                                                                                11:20
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  75:75
Recording source: mic
```


----------



## ale (Aug 29, 2009)

`$ mixer pcm 100`


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 29, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> `$ mixer pcm 100`



its work but I think it is not enough high


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2009)

rtfm man....
there's also pcm etc....
use imagination


----------



## aragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you sure it's not just your headphones?  What is their impedance rating?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2009)

```
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
```
what do you expect?


----------

